# ND no Trespass Bill



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There was a Senate Natural Resources Committee meeting today to decide how to do the following trespass study.....More information released to the public soon.

Landowners in three North Dakota counties will soon be able to use a mobile app or go online to electronically post land that's open for hunting, as part of a pilot project.

Ramsey, Richland and Slope counties were named as project participants by the Legislature's interim Natural Resources Committee. Landowners will have until July 15 to electronically post land, which is voluntary, and hunters can then use an app or go online to find out what land is posted.

The project is part of an interim study related to the "trespass bill" that was defeated in the 2019 Legislature. The bill sought to ease hunter access on private land but stirred debate over private property rights and the state's hunting heritage.

No penalties exist for trespassing on electronically posted land. North Dakota landowners must physically post signs to close access to their property.

Sen. Robert Erbele, a Lehr Republican who chairs the committee, said the code and penalties for electronic and physical posting need to be made consistent to avoid confusion. Future legislation would look at continuing the study to include more counties, potentially making the project statewide by 2023.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I listened to most of it and there were a lot of questions.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Those who would commercialize hunting will keep pushing. They are like a teenage kid who doesn't appreciate anything others do for them. They want support, but they will never give support. The North Dakota Farm Bureau is an example of a rich organization that walks over the common man.

What they don't like is unposted land. If they can eventually get automatic posting then it will make access much harder and easier for those who charge to hunt. It's all about squeezing out free hunting and forcing pay to play.

The big trucks are sure tearing up the county roads this spring. I'm not even driving on them right now. I wonder how they will blame this on hunters?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

it also makes for less competition.. They don't have to worry about another hunter setting up a 1/2 mile from them and pulling some of the birds... What they don't realize is that this will lead to less hunters, buying less licenses meaning less funding for the G&F to do wetland projects, ensure there are nesting grounds and so on... I'm not saying guiding doesn't have a place but it shouldn't drive our regulations..

This


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So let me get this straight.....

These three counties are doing the electronic posting.... voluntary. But if they "truly" want it posted they have to still put up signs or it wont get enforced?

I understand it is trial. But I am sure some land owners will think it is legally posted when they do it online and then don't put up signs. Then when the GF show up it will be all confusing and they wont be able to give tickets. That is if I am reading it correctly.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yup You got it Chuck....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So you will have angry land owners who will blame hunters for being sloppy or lazy. When those hunters might not know anything about the apps, online stuff, etc.

Sounds to me the GF are asking for a head ache and also to put a greater divide between hunters and land owners.

I personally hope that they find out that the participation in this program is nothing or doesn't happen so they trash can the whole idea.

Like talked about before. Cell phone service issues, land transfer issues (someone sells the land and the new owner doesn't register it and it shows open online but you show up and see posted signs)&#8230;. Who wins that argument? Then other issues that we all discussed.

I understand what the GF is trying to do is "meet" in the middle. But this isn't the correct way to do it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Sounds to me the GF are asking for a head ache and also to put a greater divide between hunters and land owners.


 My guess is the legislature did this, and it may not be an accident that it will cause a divide and give the G&F a black eye.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I hope the G&F on the website when people go to sign up or designate their land to what ever. That their is a big disclaimer or warning stating that the land is still not "legally" posted unless signs are present. Also maybe have them check a box and send them a letter in the mail as well. Over kill it if anything so people will have a harder time blaming the G&F.

I also see the other side of the coin where some hunters could take advantage or use the system to trespass. This whole online system could be cheated both ways IMHO.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is Erbele's doing along with the guy from Sioux County. . They have been trying to get a no trespass law through for the 30 years I lived in ND. The thing is...... in the last session in 2019, it was almost completely rural ND vs city ND when it came to voting for the bill. The Senate easily passed the trespass bill 29-17. But sportsman wrang the House member's phones off the wall and it was voted down in the House. You can bet it will again come up in the legislature in 2021. :******: :******:


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

so if this would pass to electronically post land. i would be forced to purchase a computer, phone, etc. just so i could find out if land was posted. more expense added to the cost of recreation. also you can bet that you are being tracked when you log on to check land availability.


----------

